

Study Unveils New Half-Light Half-Matter Quantum Particles - ggonweb
http://www.ccny.cuny.edu/news/vinod-menon.cfm

======
rndn
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8811252](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8811252)

